# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين افراح ..

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :.




لكل البنات العاريس ..
فساتين كلوه اكتير لليلة العمر وعقبال كل بنت ..

:
:
:

:
:
:

:
:
:

:
:
:

:
:
:

:
:
:















*

----------


## N_tarawneh

إجبد أبوك يا الموت ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> إجبد أبوك يا الموت ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سقا الله وانا شايفك عروس يا بروسة ولابسة احلى فستان فيهم ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> يا سقا الله وانا شايفك عروس يا بروسة ولابسة احلى فستان فيهم ...


* 

شكرا" ..

اول مره حدا يحكيلي هيك ..
وعرفت ليش الوحده بدمع عنيها لما تسمع هل الكلمه ..
احساس مابتنقال بس الدمعه كل الكلام ..

شكرا" الك ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> * 
> 
> شكرا" ..
> 
> اول مره حدا يحكيلي هيك ..
> وعرفت ليش الوحده بدمع عنيها لما تسمع هل الكلمه ..
> احساس مابتنقال بس الدمعه كل الكلام ..
> 
> شكرا" الك ..*


هضول أكيد دموع الفرحة ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> هضول أكيد دموع الفرحة ...


 :Eh S(2):   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


والله إشتقنالك يا باريسيا ... :Eh S(2):  

وينك يا مّهستره ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> والله إشتقنالك يا باريسيا ... 
> 
> وينك يا مّهستره ...؟؟؟


* ايش مالك نادر .؟
ياحرام شو صايرلك .؟
ماانا موجوده ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

فاستين زفاف جميلة 

ان شاء الله يوم عرسك يا بروسة راح اشتريلك الفستان على حسابي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> فاستين زفاف جميلة 
> 
> ان شاء الله يوم عرسك يا بروسة راح اشتريلك الفستان على حسابي


*  يابيي الله يجبر بخاطرك ..
جبرتوا بخاطري شكرا"..
عنجد شكرا" العالي ونادر ..
عمر ماحدا حكالي هيك  
مابدي ابكي ..*

----------


## ayman

> فاستين زفاف جميلة 
> 
> ان شاء الله يوم عرسك يا بروسة راح اشتريلك الفستان على حسابي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*باريسيا تستاهلي كل خير 
عالي عليه فستان وانا بشتري طرطه*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يعطيك العافية يا باريسيا 

و العالي عليه الفستان و ابو نعيم الطرطة وان راح احجزلك العرس في فندق حياة عمان 

و نادر المحترم راح يدعو ساجدة للعرس عشان تكمل 

و الف مبروك

----------


## N_tarawneh

وأنا رح أطخّ بعرسك 20 باغة M16 ...

وبجوز أطخك ِ كمان ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بس انا ما راح اتجوز

----------


## باريسيا

> 


*ليش بتضحك .؟!!!!
وله مابدك تهديني شي .؟*

----------


## باريسيا

> *باريسيا تستاهلي كل خير 
> عالي عليه فستان وانا بشتري طرطه*


*  
قلبي راح بيوقف ..
شكرا" عنجد شكرا" كلمه طيبه بتفش الغليل ..
وبتريح النفس ..
اتعيش ودوم وتجيب وتهدي ..
شكرا" الك ..
طلتك كل هديتي ونوري ..
منورني ابوالنعووووم ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يعطيك العافية يا باريسيا 
> 
> و العالي عليه الفستان و ابو نعيم الطرطة وان راح احجزلك العرس في فندق حياة عمان 
> 
> و نادر المحترم راح يدعو ساجدة للعرس عشان تكمل 
> 
> و الف مبروك


*خلاص مافيني اكتر من هيك ..
قد ماانا بعرف بمجاملاتكم وتريشكم فيني 
اله انه مابتعرفوا قديش كلامكم بتسعدني وتفرحني وتعليني لفواق 
حسيت حالي قاعده على السحب ومبسوطه وكاني بعالم عمري ماحسيت فيها اله بكلماتكم الي ..
والله اني فرحانه ودموعي بتنزل ..ههههه
جبرتوا بخاطري ..
الله يجبر بخاطركم كلكم ..

وخالد ..
ماتخاف الصاله بضلني فيها حتى يكحشوني بس بحلل قيمة الحجز ..
هههههه
شكرا" وسعيده بتواجدك وردودك ومشاعرك الطيبه*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *خلاص مافيني اكتر من هيك ..
> قد ماانا بعرف بمجاملاتكم وتريشكم فيني 
> اله انه مابتعرفوا قديش كلامكم بتسعدني وتفرحني وتعليني لفواق 
> حسيت حالي قاعده على السحب ومبسوطه وكاني بعالم عمري ماحسيت فيها اله بكلماتكم الي ..
> والله اني فرحانه ودموعي بتنزل ..ههههه
> جبرتوا بخاطري ..
> الله يجبر بخاطركم كلكم ..
> 
> وخالد ..
> ...


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ منك بس ... :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## باريسيا

> وأنا رح أطخّ بعرسك 20 باغة M16 ...
> 
> وبجوز أطخك ِ كمان ...


*ههههههههههههههه   
وانا عارفه انك عمجد راح تعملها ..
مش اطخني ...بطخ لفرحي ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> بس انا ما راح اتجوز


*ليش.؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههههههه   
> وانا عارفه انك عمجد راح تعملها ..
> مش اطخني ...بطخ لفرحي ..*


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

لا تخافي بجيب معاي قنبلة وبفجرها في الصالة ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> لا تخافي بجيب معاي قنبلة وبفجرها في الصالة ...


* مافيك لانك بتتمنى عرسي ..
بس الشباب دايما" بيعبروا عن فرحتهم باسلوب غريب وكانهم مابيبينوا قديش بيتمنوا وبيفرحوا
انا عارفه راح تفرحلي وطخلي كمان ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> * مافيك لانك بتتمنى عرسي ..
> بس الشباب دايما" بيعبروا عن فرحتهم باسلوب غريب وكانهم مابيبينوا قديش بيتمنوا وبيفرحوا
> انا عارفه راح تفرحلي وطخلي كمان ..*


إن شاء الله بنفرح ليك ِ بطهور إبنك كمان ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> إن شاء الله بنفرح ليك ِ بطهور إبنك كمان ...


* بتوديه انت *

----------


## N_tarawneh

> * بتوديه انت *


وين أوديه ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:  

قصدك على المّطهر ...!!!؟؟؟

لا تخافي أنا بطهّره ليك ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
انا والادي كلهم طهرتهم لحالي وهيهم ماشاء الله غزلان ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

بس لا تسأليني عن الطريقة ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> وين أوديه ...!!!؟؟؟  
> 
> قصدك على المّطهر ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> لا تخافي أنا بطهّره ليك ...   
> انا والادي كلهم طهرتهم لحالي وهيهم ماشاء الله غزلان ...   
> 
> بس لا تسأليني عن الطريقة ...؟؟؟


*لا اكيد هاد شغل رجال ..
رغم اني مش فاهمه عليك ..
بس انت خاله وبتمون عليه ..*

----------


## ayman

> *ليش بتضحك .؟!!!!
> وله مابدك تهديني شي .؟*


انا ما الي دخل مش ناقصني اعلق مع المدام  خليني هيك مبسوط

----------


## العالي عالي

> *لا اكيد هاد شغل رجال ..
> رغم اني مش فاهمه عليك ..
> بس انت خاله وبتمون عليه ..*


ثلثين الولد لخالو  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> انا ما الي دخل مش ناقصني اعلق مع المدام  خليني هيك مبسوط


*ههههههههه مافي اخت تغار من اختها .!
لا ماتخاف كلها مزحه وله كلمه انقالت جبر خاطر..*

----------


## باريسيا

> ثلثين الولد لخالو


*ههههههههههههههه والك كمان منك..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

أجتْ البين الحامي ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> *ههههههههه مافي اخت تغار من اختها .!
> لا ماتخاف كلها مزحه وله كلمه انقالت جبر خاطر..*


قال مافي اخت بتغار من اختها  اخ منكم انتو البنات  بتغارو مش من اختك من نفسكم 
  خلص ولايهمك الك احلى هدية بس بعد ما تدوريلي على عروس

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *ليش.؟*


لا بس بمزح شو بدك نادر يطخني بليلة عرسي 

لا يا باريسيا انا بدي اتزوج وراح ادعيك للعرس بس من دون ما يعرف نادر الارهابي

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> قال مافي اخت بتغار من اختها  اخ منكم انتو البنات  بتغارو مش من اختك من نفسكم 
>   خلص ولايهمك الك احلى هدية بس بعد ما تدوريلي على عروس


*غير خطيبتك .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## باريسيا

> أجتْ البين الحامي ...


*؟*

----------


## باريسيا

> لا بس بمزح شو بدك نادر يطخني بليلة عرسي 
> 
> لا يا باريسيا انا بدي اتزوج وراح ادعيك للعرس بس من دون ما يعرف نادر الارهابي


*  نادر ارهابي   




نادر بيحكي فيك شوفه ..*

----------


## ayman

> *غير خطيبتك .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 للأسف انتهت الخطوبة وانتهى كل اشي على سبب تافه   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> للأسف انتهت الخطوبة وانتهى كل اشي على سبب تافه


*        

ليش .؟   *

----------


## ayman

> *        
> 
> ليش .؟   *


على سبب تافه وبس

----------


## باريسيا

> على سبب تافه وبس


*
الله بعين ..
بتبات نار تصبح رماد ..

هونوها بتهون ..*

----------

